# Best turtle breed and care sheet?



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

My little brother decided he wants a turtle, and since I'm kinda the animal person around my house, I volunteered to care for it. We want one that as low maintenance as you can get with turtles, and a care sheet would be nice if you could provide one. We want a water dwelling turtle. Any breeds come to mind?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

my sister had a red eared slider, that seems to be a pretty popular pet. my cousin had a painted turtle, but i don't think i've ever seen those for sale since. 

if you truly want a low maintenance turtle i'd go with a land dwelling turtle. my sister ended up having to give her turtle back to the guy we got it from because after breaking several heaters and several filters and out growing a tank, buying another tank and then he started to out grow that one, it was just too expensive. 

the turtle was the one breaking the heaters and filters btw. he kept pushing them out of the water.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

my sisters turtle was kinda mean too. he was always hissing and trying to bite. but i think that was because she didn't handle him much at first.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I did have and love Red Ear Sliders  You can grow them out in a 40 gallon breeder, gradually increasing the height of the water and then move to a 70 - 120 gallon or a pond at full size. I recommend getting just one unless you have a pond, they can be aggressive with each other. The absolute best resource: http://www.redearslider.com/

land turtles are awesome  But I have no experience with them


----------

